# I feel horrible



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky and cookie was on the curtain pole and my bf came in with a rug and guess what happened they start flying around scared as ****, crashing into windows and the walls. Me and my bf trying to calm them down and managed to get cookie and put him in his cage, lucky i caught her and she flew away, i feel horrible as when she flew away i noticed her tail feathers just fell on the floor.
I must of pulled them out when she flew away, i checked them make sure they was not snapped and checked any blood, which there is not.
I feel horrible and i feel that she is hating me right now, they are both in the cage. Lucky hasn't got a tail now and looks stupid, i hope she will forgive me.
All because of a rug
How im going to put up a Christmas tree i don't know 
My hands are shaking because i feel so terrible
I will post a pic of her soon showing what mommy done later when she has calmed down


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it happens. yesterday i had both mine on my shoulders as i was baking peanutbutter cookies.... i put tinfoil onto the cooking tray and they both flew off. pretty imppressive feat for tsuka who is only semi flighted (he USUALLY gets 5 feet and hes done but he got 20 feet yesterday..) and dally almost hit the living room window... tsuka landed on the floor which promptly induced a cat stalking him. then dally freaked out and flew onto the fridge and tsuka panicked and knocked out a wingfeather. i scared them too. its not your fault, how were you supposed to know they'd be afraid of the rug?

lucky's tail will grow back. then if they all grow back solid colour, you know shes male!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> lucky's tail will grow back. then if they all grow back solid colour, you know shes male!


I guess one way to look at it lol she is just sitting in the corner of cage looking at me and cookie looking at the rug


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Awww. Don't feel bad it happens to everyone, you can't know when they're gonna flip and get scared... It's not you're fault, you were only trying to control the situation and put them in a safe place. I don't think she's mad at you, they already forgave and forgot  go give them some treats and tell them you love them, it'll be ok


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tried giving her a feather as she would take it off me but she just sitting there
i don't know if its because the rug is down now


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a situation the other day where a mulitcolored rope perch came away at one end. All of a sudden they see this perch as a preditor or something snake like and go mad around the room. I replaced with a woodern one I had spare but it was horrible how scared it made them.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

It was an accident and not your fault.
It is horrible when something happens that upsets them. The feathers will grow back and Lucky will forgive you.
Live and learn - we all make mistakes xx


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When she had her wings clipped all she got far as the floor but now into walls and windows
hope i dont go through that again


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

((((HUGS))))

Don't feel bad. These things happen and you could not have predicted that the rug would scare them. Maybe next time you would breathe too loudly and that would scare them too...  okay now I'm being sarcastic but really, just calm down and let it go. They are still alive and well and that is what's most important. I once almost dropped a cement perch on Sunny which would have crushed his skull for sure and I was quite traumatized by that but I'm okay now and I'm sure you will be too. :yes:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*here she is *


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awwww! She just has a cute little butt now :blush: Don't feel bad. We've all had similar experiences. Cockatiels are just flighty birds.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't feel bad about the tailfeathers. You didn't pull them out - she dropped them. Birds have the ability to drop their tailfeathers, to help them escape from a predator that's grabbed them by the tail. Pet birds will do it too when they feel a tug on the tail. It didn't hurt her, and although she may be unhappy that you grabbed her she isn't going to waste any tears on the lost tailfeathers. They'll start growing back right away.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I can see her sexy butt more lol i hope they will grow quick
she is alright now as i give her a kiss and she sitting on top of her cage now


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm sure she didn't take it personally - in the moment she was just intent on getting away from the mean bad scary rug and you just happened to get in the way of her escaping - it wasn't you she was escaping from so I'm sure she won't take it against you! I think she looks cute with the shorter tail - try to see the funny side. She didn't hurt herself and now she looks a little stumpy - oh dear!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She looks so cute with her butt sticking out but she looks so weird when she is flying


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

prolly gonna be a bit hard for her to land for a bit until she learns to compensate. dally learned to fly with half a tail so im sure lucky will do pretty good.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think she forgives me as i got a scratch from her :clap: 
she wont let me do it again now :wacko:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds female-ish to me. they go through small mood swings. trust me i was so confused last night when dally bit me. shes NEVER EVER bit me hard. she actually left a mark. all i did was try to pick up the avicake and put it back in her dish while she was eating them......


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cookie is getting harder in his bites
Lucky nibbles when she bites lol


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

I didn't even notice the shot tail when I first saw the picture, I had to open it twice ! 
Its ok, she doesn't look bad ! My Lorenzo stays breaking his tail feathers, grow them back and breaks them again, I guess I'm used to seeing a tiel with shot-tail.  It's not that bad, she's still you're Lucky .


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She looks like a duck and walks like a duck aswell


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I would have been so freaked out if that had happened to me! I'm sure it inevitably will; cockatiels are clumsy and easily startled. One time Machi decided she wanted to fly and hit her wing on the couch on the flutter down. I picked her up and she lifted that wing a couple of times and whined. I was ready to take her to the local avian vet, but she stopped the behavior immediately and resumed normal use of it. Of course I kept an eye on her for days but she never showed any problems with her wing.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, I love how they walk. Arnie runs around and her little legs make her look like a penguin.


----------

